# Redirect Links issue with t-shirtforums



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am facing a malware site issue whenever, I click any link in t-shirtforums specially from signatures. Others are also facing this issue on this link. 

Google Safe Browsing Site Status showing that t-shirtforum is partially dangerous. 

May be this is causing this issue with redirect links?


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep, I have had the same thing (using Firefox)


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The entire forum has gone to the toilet since @Rodney sold it. Whenever I post it tells me I have to wait 10 seconds even though the posts goes through. And the malware issue is seriously annoying.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it only on the redirect pages? or is it only some?

Kyle


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it only on the redirect pages? or is it only some?

Kyle


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha you just got hit with the double post bug because it told you to wait 10 seconds. I hate that one.

It's all outbound links as far as I've ever seen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm also getting it. For example this post:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t706154.html#post3764954

Here is the attack page warning:


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

I get the same message as Joe


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

maybe the security breach was merely a data-sale

odd stuff to be sure,
but where to go?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

splathead said:


> I'm also getting it. For example this post:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t706154.html#post3764954
> 
> Here is the attack page warning:



What browser are you using when you received that? Can you tell me what steps you took when you received the message? 

Lee


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> What browser are you using when you received that? Can you tell me what steps you took when you received the message?
> 
> Lee


Both Firefox and Chrome. It doesn't really let you go forward. I just back out of it.

You're not getting it when you click on a link?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

splathead said:


> Both Firefox and Chrome. It doesn't really let you go forward. I just back out of it.
> 
> You're not getting it when you click on a link?


nope. its loading just fine for me. including outbound links as well. 

also the double post issue we will see if it happens for me here, you mentioned it happens with a "10 second post" bug. can you explain exactly the bug to me. The more we know about all this, the better I can explain it to the tech department on troubleshooting it if i cannot reproduce the issue myself.

the malicious site thing is interesting, especially since its flagging this site as a false positive for some, while others it is not. what browser are you guys using, along with internet service provider as well. are you running any security plugins on your browser as well? anything like ghostery, ad blockers, or anything of the sort? any proxies set up or VPN connections you are using? also, knowing you are operating from behind a router helps as well and what router that is too.

let me know, we will get these issues sorted. just need more information you all can provide. the more the better.

~Shane


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

I get the same error message.

I am using Windows 7, Google Chrome 52, No Proxies, VPN, AdBlocker is disabled.

I've also attached the Page from Google that displays when I click More Info


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

splathead said:


> Both Firefox and Chrome. It doesn't really let you go forward. I just back out of it.
> 
> You're not getting it when you click on a link?


The page loads for me. 

What malware protection do you use? 

Lee


----------



## llian (Mar 22, 2012)

*Links in forum are corrupt?*

When you click on a link within this forum it gives a malware warning page. Tried in Firefox and Safari. Certainly all links within the site review forum do this. Haven't tried links in other forums.

When you type in the url directly it displays the site with no problem.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for providing the following information I have asked the techs to look into the issues.

Have a great day.

~ Glenda


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for looking into it. I have been having the same issue and I believe I sent a message on this issue a couple of weeks ago on it. Of course, as with anything electronic, there is a chance you never got it. Such as things are, the faster they are the slower they get there. LOL


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Thank you for providing the following information I have asked the techs to look into the issues.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> ~ Glenda


This is still a major issue. What's tech support saying?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys, 

The techs are going to perform a scan of the site and hopefully zero down on the malware threats you all are seeing.

Thank you so much for all your patience.

~ Glenda


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The techs are going to perform a scan of the site and hopefully zero down on the malware threats you all are seeing.
> 
> ...


What did the scan reveal? This is still an issue.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

It was clear, as should be this issue, can you try and confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

I used to have this issue (using Firefox), but now it seems to be gone


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> It was clear, as should be this issue, can you try and confirm?
> 
> Thanks!


It's back again. Was fine yesterday. Now Attack warnings on any link clicks.


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

I think this is happening in specific sections. If I click on website link in Introduction section, I am getting the warning page but If I click on the website link from Graphic design section, links are opening fine.


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have always had this issue. Windows desktop using chrome.


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

splathead said:


> It's back again. Was fine yesterday. Now Attack warnings on any link clicks.


Yes, I got the same message back again


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you all finding it in the same area?

Kyle


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

Had this same issue for weeks as well. I also get the notification when I click the Fb/Twitter icons in my profile.


----------



## llian (Mar 22, 2012)

STILL getting this problem on links in the Site Reviews forum. It's been weeks now.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm recreating the same warning message when using the external links in the Site Reviews section only. I have let the tech team know so they can check it again. If anyone is noticing it happen in other section (I checked a couple at random and got nothing) let us know and we will take a look there as well.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------

